# Spanish Star 9MM



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm told some surplus guns are great guns and some are not.
I know nothing about the "Spanish Star" 9MM Are these OK? 
Are they known for going Bang when they should?
I see them for $239 all over Gun Broker


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

I am not sure what the difference is between a spanish star and a star bm.....but the Star BM is a solid firearm that you can usually find at a LGS for $200 to $250. Don't own one but it is on my bucket list. I like the surplus arms for collecting....though I do not have many.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have read good things about them. Nice hand gun for the price.

https://www.swatmag.com/article/battle-proven-bargain-star-bm-pistol/


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Nephew has one in his go bag. His has gone bang everytime he has shot it. He thinks it is a great value.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I bought one from Classic a few months ago for $149 (they were in rough condition) It is the second one I have owned. They are a good pistol, limited capacity, but basically feels like a 9mm 1911, functions and breaks down like one.


----------

